# Need help on wall plates.



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Is there a place in Canada were they supply stuff like this wall plate,speaker wires,HDMI cables.After X mas I'm going to start building another H.T room in the basement.The room is 11'x 17' and i want to run all my cables in the wall for a clean look,but i can't find anything like monoprice.com in Canada.Or do i have to get everything shipped up.Thanks Any help on wiring a 7.1 would be great.


----------



## glaufman (Nov 25, 2007)

Well, what's the issue with shipping from a place like monoprice? As for wiring 7.1, what kind of help ar eyou looking for?


----------



## Fortin's H.T room (Nov 11, 2009)

Shipping i don't care,but it would be nice if this useless country could supply anything,but my inlaws just left for arizona so i will ship what i need to them.After looking at monoprice.com i think i have i rough idea what I'm doing for wiring.


----------



## bbieger (Sep 15, 2009)

Just got a monoprice order delivered a couple days ago. Ran all my wires tonight. Pretty straightforward really. Don't run your power cables next to your signal or speaker cables for too long of a run and you should be fine.


----------

